# Outspoken Seattle Uber Driver Got Deactivated.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...activation-of-outspoken-driver-300223207.html

SEATTLE, Feb. 19, 2016 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- An outspoken Uber driver who supports unionization and has been critical of the company in the press was stripped of his ability to work on the Uber app without notice last week. Peter Kuel, who has driven for Uber since 2014, said he was given inconsistent, unfounded reasons for the deactivation of his account when he visited Uber's Seattleoffices in an attempt to resolve the issue.

"I went to Uber several times to try to get an answer. Every time I went there, they told me something different," Kuel said.

On Feb. 11, an Uber representative told Kuel that he had not completed a criminal background check, even though Kuel had fulfilled this requirement in December 2015. When Kuel submitted to a second background check on Feb. 12 and presented his paperwork to Uber, he was told that it was not the background check after all, rather an issue with his driving record.

Kuel proceeded to obtain a copy of his driving record, which shows that he has been in three no-fault accidents since 2014. When he returned to the Uber offices with the records, he was inexplicably told that he would have to wait indefinitely before he can drive again.

"If they can see from my record that there are no problems, why won't they let me work? Is it because I am involved in the union? They can see that the accidents were not my fault. I feel bad - I want to work. I am supporting my daughter, my parents. I have a car payment and a student loan and my rent," Kuel said.

"We are deeply concerned that Peter may have been targeted as a result of his effort to organize fellow drivers and because of his leadership in the association," said John Scearcy, Secretary-Treasurer of Teamsters Local 117. "It is unacceptable for a company to retaliate against workers who speak out to defend their rights. We demand that Uber reactivate Peter's account immediately and appropriately compensate him for any lost earnings."

Mr. Kuel is on the Leadership Council of the App-Based Drivers Association, an organization that advocates for the rights of Uber drivers and other drivers in Seattle's for-hire industry. Over the past year, he has spoken to numerous local and national media outlets in favor of a new law that provides collective bargaining rights to Seattle drivers.

*Contact: 
Dawn Gearhart, (206) 794-6678*
*[email protected]*


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

arto71 said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...activation-of-outspoken-driver-300223207.html
> 
> SEATTLE, Feb. 19, 2016 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- An outspoken Uber driver who supports unionization and has been critical of the company in the press was stripped of his ability to work on the Uber app without notice last week. Peter Kuel, who has driven for Uber since 2014, said he was given inconsistent, unfounded reasons for the deactivation of his account when he visited Uber's Seattleoffices in an attempt to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


Take them to court. Guarantee judge will rule in your favor. I wish every driver was strong like you. Make them pay. Uber will go down in flames.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Par for the course. This is Uber's M.O.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

3 accidents in 1 year? I have been driving almost 20 years and have 1 accident that was completely my fault.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> 3 accidents in 1 year? I have been driving almost 20 years and have 1 accident that was completely my fault.


Believe it said 3 no fault.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Believe it said 3 no fault.


3 fault or no fault, he is doing something wrong to be in that position.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

limepro said:


> 3 fault or no fault, he is doing something wrong to be in that position.


Yes driving.


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

Squeaky wheel gets the WD40. Sorry to hear this news.

You have to do what all criminals do, and start your own business cause nobody will hire you. I don't think that anybody has been denied a business
application because of a criminal record. I know a very good transmission shop that was started after the owner was freed after multiple murder convictions.

You can start a black car service, and have your business name shield you from any driving record, and hire others to drive for you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

limepro said:


> 3 fault or no fault, he is doing something wrong to be in that position.


If you drive down the street and someone hits you, it's not your fault. If that happens three times in a year, that's still not your fault.

It doesn't matter how many times that happens, it's still not your fault.

I can't really understand why anyone would say it's your fault and that he deserves to be fire because someone else hit him. No logic in that.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you drive down the street and someone hits you, it's not your fault. If that happens three times in a year, that's still not your fault.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times that happens, it's still not your fault.
> 
> I can't really understand why anyone would say it's your fault and that he deserves to be fire because someone else hit him. No logic in that.


It may not be your fault but you're a magnet for accident. Not your fault. You're just bad luck. Should not be driving people around if you're that bad luck


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

zanememjade said:


> It may not be your fault but you're a magnet for accident. Not your fault. You're just bad luck. Should not be driving people around if you're that bad luck


Oh so women that get raped should not be walking around because they're a rape magnet? Kids being bullied in schools should not be walking about because they are bully magnets? Victims of domestic violence shouldn't be walking about because they are domestic violence magnets? Victims of murder should not be walking around because they are murder magnets?

Oh I get it now. Yeah. It's all their fault when things happen to them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you drive down the street and someone hits you, it's not your fault. If that happens three times in a year, that's still not your fault.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times that happens, it's still not your fault.
> 
> I can't really understand why anyone would say it's your fault and that he deserves to be fire because someone else hit him. No logic in that.


Just because he is deemed not at fault doesn't mean it isn't his fault. Maybe he cuts people off and slams on his brakes to get rear-ended. Maybe he drives aggressively and erratic, just because he hasn't hit someone himself doesn't mean he hasn't caused others to hit him.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Oh so women that get raped should not be walking around because they're a rape magnet? Kids being bullied in schools should not be walking about because they are bully magnets? Victims of domestic violence shouldn't be walking about because they are domestic violence magnets? Victims of murder should not be walking around because they are murder magnets?
> 
> Oh I get it now. Yeah. It's all their fault when things happen to them.


Lol. Funny. That's right


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

limepro said:


> Just because he is deemed not at fault doesn't mean it isn't his fault. Maybe he cuts people off and slams on his brakes to get rear-ended. Maybe he drives aggressively and erratic, just because he hasn't hit someone himself doesn't mean he hasn't caused others to hit him.


Just because it wasnt his fault means it was his fault? Now ive heard it all.

Some people really have no common sense.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

zanememjade said:


> Lol. Funny. That's right


It really takes a bitter person to try to fault someone for no reason at all, to make culprits out of victims.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Oh so women that get raped should not be walking around because they're a rape magnet? Kids being bullied in schools should not be walking about because they are bully magnets? Victims of domestic violence shouldn't be walking about because they are domestic violence magnets? Victims of murder should not be walking around because they are murder magnets?
> 
> Oh I get it now. Yeah. It's all their fault when things happen to them.


 Victims of murder really shouldn't be walking around...


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Victims of murder really shouldn't be walking around...


If you get into accidents 3 times a year then maybe you should not be driving


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

zanememjade said:


> If you get into accidents 3 times a year then maybe you should not be driving


You missed the point.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

I know the point. All 3 accidents is not his or her fault. But still if I have that many accidents in one year and it's not my fault then maybe it's out of my hands and in the hands of God or devil or some supernatural bad luck. Just saying


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

zanememjade said:


> I know the point. All 3 accidents is not his or her fault. But still if I have that many accidents in one year and it's not my fault then maybe it's out of my hands and in the hands of God or devil or some supernatural bad luck. Just saying


Victims of murder can't walk.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just because it wasnt his fault means it was his fault? Now ive heard it all.
> 
> Some people really have no common sense.


Some really dont, take you for example. How many in the population do you think have 3 accidents? You are also taking the word of some one that has been in 3 accidents. I was in 1 accident that no one was deemed at fault, I say it was my fault because it was completely avoidable, how many accidents have you been in?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Victims of murder really shouldn't be walking around...


If they did, let's shoot an Uber Zombie flick, we'll make a bundle


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just because it wasnt his fault means it was his fault? Now ive heard it all.
> 
> Some people really have no common sense.


And that would be you. Just because you're not at fault doesn't mean it wasn't avoidable. Plenty of people have been in avoidable accidents that weren't their fault.

Yes...some people are just dense. ;-)


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You are all missing the point. 
In the agreement is a statement that drivers will not discredit the Uber name or brand in any way. 
Uber has the right to deactivate the driver if they do. 

There it is. 

You folks should really read the agreement.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You are all missing the point.
> In the agreement is a statement that drivers will not discredit the Uber name or brand in any way.
> Uber has the right to deactivate the driver if they do.
> 
> ...


Is this enforceable? Onerous, burdensome, freedom of speech? Or does it support the argument that drivers are employees?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Obviously it is. 
Like I said, read the agreement. 
It is on their web page.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Full time for hire drivers can easily be on the road over 60 hours per week.
A no fault accident means he got rear ended 90% of the time.

Ok geniuses, how do you avoid some yahoo slamming into your back bumper?


----------



## Uberyuxu (Mar 30, 2016)

Stop talking while you bend over


----------

